# Good To Be Here



## jack52 (Aug 30, 2004)

Glad to find this place. Have been involved in mainly women's site for seven months because friend from gym asked me to join and kind of enjoyed. I ran the Men's corner for them and featured workout regimens from Dave Draper and interviews of Bodybuilders and fitness competitors. Ladies grew uncomfortable of Man  on forum pushing them to do more workouts and I grew tired of excuses and whining. They decided to close Men's corner this weekend. I'm outa there! I have been heavy for a long time but doing something about it for three years now and have lost 180 lbs since 9/11/01. I was in the hospital with stroke when planes hit NY and swore I'd do something about my weight. Joined gym and started eating right and lifting for lean mass. Healthy as stallion now. Resting heart rate of 42 BPM- BP 110/70 - Total Cholestrol of 136 Age 51 6' 238 lbs  Can hack squat 715lbs. I want to drop to 200 lbs and get stronger in upper body and live forever.       Jack52


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 30, 2004)

hell of a resume there jack ... congratulations! you will love this place. welcome.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome Jack


LOL, I don't think I have ever seen anyone post thier blood pressure, cholesterol and resting heart rate in their first post.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 30, 2004)

i was waiting for his social security # to come next


----------



## jack52 (Aug 30, 2004)

I would but I'm an illegal! No seriously, I get a kick out of going to the doctor for a check up and having the guy check everything three times. Last time he brought interns in. Here I am 51 and still overweight by what 60lbs? and he's getting these numbers! They want to know what I'm training for. I'm just nuts about cardio! It's like sex! At least twice a day at least an hour at a time.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2004)

jack52 welcome to IM!


----------



## jack52 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks Robert, Looks like somebody might lift a little around here. I'm glad I Googled on down the road this morning! This format looks pretty much identical to what I was used to at the old place! It's like coming home! Jack52


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 30, 2004)

Jack,

welcome to IM   Hell of a story !  Hey someone thats older than me  LOL


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 30, 2004)

Jack welcome home


----------

